# dryfired in error



## Tracie Arndt (Jan 11, 2005)

*Dryfire*

I'll tell you what I'll do for you. I know Matthew Mc Pherson personally. I'll ask him to see what he thinks.It might take me a few days, he's kind of hard to get a hold of. However in the meantime I'd probably take it to a archery store and see if there is any stress fractures in it. If you have a peep sight on it, that might be off. And most importantly, keep your bows away from your soon to be son-in-law.


----------



## yarkj (Nov 5, 2004)

What poundage was it set on? You may want to have a pro shop take a look at it to be sure.


----------



## rogbu (Jan 20, 2004)

Yellowlab,
You might want to have a talk with your daughter!!!! HA HA Just teasin!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck.


----------



## Tracie Arndt (Jan 11, 2005)

I spoke with Matthews. As long it was only the one time it should be fine. But I would still have it looked at to play it safe. Good luck.


----------



## fire flight L.C (Feb 13, 2004)

*axles/bushings*

I would definately change my axles and bushings.... I'd be willing to bet they are not straight....


----------



## WIbow (Nov 10, 2004)

Funny my buddy just dryfired (accident) 80 let off 60 draw and he well you know ,peep went flyin' and then the look of I'm stupid came over his face.
I felt bad but had her looked at and thankfully she made it unscathed.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Tracie Arndt said:


> I spoke with Matthews. As long it was only the one time it should be fine. But I would still have it looked at to play it safe. Good luck.



I agree...take it to a shop with a qualified Mathews technician. Some months back, when I was getting my new (Hoyt  ) bow set up, some guy brought in a Mathews that he claims was not dry fired, but just that the nock wasn't properly seated on the string. His limbs had stress cracks, and I'm not too sure the cam wasn't damaged too.

Play it safe.


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

*d/f*

i bet that son-in-law knows better now........


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

I will admit that I have dryfired my bow one time. This was when I was learning form and shooting with my eyes closed. I was so focused I failed to put a arrow on the string. Anyway after close inspection and a couple days of the shakes  I could not find anything wrong. Niether could my proshop. He did laugh at me though.... That was four years ago and that bow is still plugging along but it is a Martin so I guess one would expect that.


----------



## mattmamo (Mar 26, 2004)

the bows today i think can withstand a driefire, im not saying to go do it but if it happends once its ok, when my dad was buying a hunting bow for me used, he pulled the bow back (a bowtec esd) and he wasnt expecting the let off to be 95% and it slipped out of his fingers and driefired, since then the bow had been driefired 2 more times with different people, myself included.

as for matthews, my dad has just recently driefired his 94 mathews, im not sure what the name of the bow is, but the bow still well (the guys call him "drifire" now for a nickname  

just look over the bow im sure its fine


----------



## Eric Mamo (Jun 10, 2004)

You'll have to excuse my little brother, he really can't spell that well, and his incoherent sentences certainly make it difficult to understand what he's trying to say. However, I'm sure you'll get the hang of his thinking sometime.

His bow is actually a Bowtech SD, the one that he uses for hunting

LOL!

>Eric


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

*welcome to the club*

It eventually happens to most of us. Drew back my PSE, the d-rope slipped due to the service tech not seating it properly, and the arrow popped off like it was shot outta a pee-shooter, I flinched, and my hair-trigger fletchunter did the final ker-twang!!!!  After enough profanity the old lady across the street stopped talking to us for a few weeks, I had the bow checked. No problems, and it turns out that the newer bows today are designed to take a coupla shots---but it STILL pays to check the limbs, the cam(s), and THE AXLES, cause they can bend, causing all sorts of loopy looking shots. I betcha its fine, but do a good thorough check.


----------



## kpmil33 (Jun 24, 2003)

*I'm Guilty Too.*

I dry fired a brand new black night 2. The results were not pretty. The string blew up the bottom cam twisted and the axles bent. I bought the bow and the shop put new everything on it for me.


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

*dry fire*

Most manufacturers actually dry fire their models to failure to get a baseline on their durability. It would be unlikely that a single dry fire would destroy a bow. A local pro shop should be able to assess any damage. I had a cable break on a bow. Examined it closely for cracks etc. and although it appeared fine I sent it back to manufacturer and they verified it was fine and even replaced strings.


----------



## Frank Sottile (Jan 21, 2005)

This is very interesting, I have a Martin, that I got about 86/87 and I do not recall ever Dry Firing it. Anyway New to the Board, so Hello to All.


----------



## mightymight04 (Feb 16, 2005)

*should be fine....*

Your limbs and everything along with the bow are probably fine.......I must be honest i have dry fired my Bowtech with no problems coming from it....I put it in the bow press and everything checked out......and i have a few customers dry fire a bow that was on our rack (when we sold Brownings)and none of them needed any work done to them........my Browning was dry fired by a customer and he felt so bad that he wanted to pay for the damages that were done to the bow........needless to say nothing was wrong with it

Sorry to ramble on....but my best guess there is nothing wrong with it....and if there is you got a deffectily built bow anyways....take it into your shop have them look it over just to easy your nerves


----------



## hunter10860 (Feb 16, 2005)

Eric Mamo said:


> You'll have to excuse my little brother, he really can't spell that well, and his incoherent sentences certainly make it difficult to understand what he's trying to say. However, I'm sure you'll get the hang of his thinking sometime.
> 
> His bow is actually a Bowtech SD, the one that he uses for hunting
> 
> ...


its ok bud! i understood it fine and i have bad typing and spelling and setencing and all that and i do ok! so dont worry ok? bye


----------



## falleneagle (Feb 16, 2005)

i got a story for u my friend dry fired his bow. well to make a long stroy short he wont be having kids now. now he will not tuch a bow thats not his and he is string shy. so when he is pissing me off i toss some string and wach him duck of run away. lol good times. (well not for him)


----------



## Will Wisp (Dec 20, 2002)

I have seen dozens of bows dry fired over the years,rarely is there any hard damage done.Mostly i have seen damage to string or cables where they mount to the cams.Todays bows should easily sustain a dry fire or two.Folks are always predicting cataclysmic events from a dry fire,very rarely the case.


----------



## CaSteve (Mar 5, 2005)

*Hmmmm*

If he doesn't know any better, you might want to keep him away from your daughter, too.


----------



## 3Daddict (Oct 19, 2004)

*dry fire*

i've been shooting mathews for 5 years now, and yes i dry fired my q2, it was in the stand. and i imediately took it home(shop) and i did, find a small crack in the bottom limb. i would definately change the sting and power cable,and i would also take it in and have your local pro-shop inspect the limbs.and espicially the upper power cable bushings, if those bushings crack it will bite that cable right off.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

*oops...*

A friend of mine started shooting 3-d tourneys with me. The first time out at target 15 he walks to the stake, draws, shoots. He failed to put an arrow in the bow before shooting. We were not watching and after the loud shot, he turned to us and said, man, I don't know where that one hit. We counted the arrows in his quiver and that's how we knew hw dry fired the bow. After careful inspection he shot the rest of the shoot trouble free and is still shooting the same bow today, no problems. It was funny at the time. Still remember the look on his face when we figured it out !!!! It was a CSS bow.
John
Three things to do when you shoot a bow.....aim, aim, aim.....bullseye


----------



## zztop1026 (Jan 1, 2005)

*Son In Law*

It's Been Over 2 Months Since You Posted This .i Was Just Wondering If Your Lx And Your Future Son In Law Are Still Both Ok. :d :d


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Its happened to me in the past. Once i hit the release button out of instinct and another time i was checking cam roll over and the thing crept foward and wham.

Anyway modern bows are most likely capable of handling it. If ya have limbsavers or string silencers/stabilizer on there itll help alot.

Have it checked and then buy a cable lock for it!


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

I was a at the Bass Pro Shop in Grapevine when it first opened and was looking at bows. I had looked at several bows and had drawn a few of them to get the feel of the breakover and the back end. One of the first bows I looked at was a PSE Carrera LC, it was a pretty nice bow at the time. There were two isles of bows and I had made it to the end of the second isle and was just about through looking when all of the sudden I heard an explosion and parts flying across the isle. A kid who looked to be about 16 years of age was standing there with what was left of that Carrera LC that I had just looked at. He dry fired it not knowing any better. I remember the bow techs behind the bow shop counter looking at him like he was a sheep killing dog. One of them stepped out from behind the counter and snatched that bow from his hands and walked back behind the counter and slammed what was left of that bow back under the counter. Boy these guys were mad! I'll never forget that!


----------



## deer_hunt'n (Mar 10, 2005)

it makes me feel better that i am not the only one who has done this. mine happened when the arrow fell off of my rest and I accidently hit my trigger on the release. all is well the bow shoots fine still and no cracks in the limbs, but still dont want to do it again.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Luckily, I've never dry fired a bow. Boy am I happy!


----------



## JPiniewski (Dec 7, 2002)

*Son-In-Law*

What you need to do is test the bow. 

Put an arrow in it and shoot your son-in-law !!!!

If you hit him at least you will feel better .....


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

*help me out here....*

i know this is gonna bump it up, but i just GOTTA ask.........just gotta.



what exactly does this have to do with ARCHERY HISTORY?, why havent the mods moved it and why do people feel compelled to add to a thread that has no relavance to the area its posted in? car acident morbid interest kinda thing?


im just a simple and practical guy, and i cant figger this one out.


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> i know this is gonna bump it up, but i just GOTTA ask.........just gotta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rock, I think it's best summed up in this way, if you dry fire a compound bow it will more than likely become "history".


----------



## JPiniewski (Dec 7, 2002)

*Ttt*

Rock,

More of a freedom of speech kind of thing I guess ?? Once I even listed arrows in the bows for sale area.    


Seen a funny thread and replied :wink: 


jp


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Why was this move to archery history?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Maybe a mistake*

Not that big of deal when moved or maybe the guy that oringinally posted the thread placed it here.


11 post and would say the new member made a mistake, looks like he posted it here.


----------



## bushbuck (Feb 6, 2005)

I think the bow is Toast! definitly should not be shot again. I certainly feel sorry for You though, so I am willing to offer You $25.00 now to help You out of the situation... 
LOL


----------

